# HCG Trigger question??????????



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I'm in the middle of treatment and I had my trigger on Saturday night at 9.00 am.  

As a serial tester, my intention was to trace the trigger out of my system and then at least if I get an early positive (   ), I can be assured that it is not the trigger.

I tested today (have not even had transfer yet) and it was a negative.

Does everyone who has the trigger test positive in the first few days or is it normal not to show a positive even though I had the trigger only 3 days ago?  

Cheers,

Dee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It does depend on the HCG dose you've had and whether it was Ovitrelle or Pregnyl. However, I would still say that 3 days is extremely quick, even if you had a high metabolism that flushed it very quickly.

10,000 IU of Pregnyl and 250mcg/6500IU Ovitrelle can take up to 14 days to leave your system.

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs (but again, approximations).....

It's approx 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection

Have a read of this...

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

I'm complete opposite of you and definitely not an advocate of early testing, not only because of false positives but just don't see the point.....and instances like this only add to confusion.

What was the sensitivity of the test you used ? What HCG did you have and what dose ? When in day did you test ? Had you had lots of fluid to drink ? All these can effect the peesticks.

If you've not had ET yet then if you really are determined to keep testing all the way through then perhaps hold off testing until morning of your ET, make sure no drinking beforehand so pee is as concentrated as possible and use a reliable brand of peestick with a lower HCG sensitivity.

Good luck
Natasha 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey just bookmarking as due to have ET next week, and I too am serial tester!  I remember you from FET/2ww board in april, good luck to us both this time xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,

Just realised that I used a dodgy test yesterday as I kept the sample and used a digital test last night and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks.  

I used a digital test again today and got the same, so happy that the HCG shot is still providing this information.

I'm currently PUPO, so will keep on testing until I know the true outcome.  

Sabah, I do remember you from earlier this year, FET.  Best of luck to us both.

Dee


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

woo hoo, mad 2ww time again!  Ive got EC friday, so will join you next week some time.  You made me laugh testing yesterday before ET though!!


----------

